# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Productos Agroindustriales  Café de Altura Arábica Hoja Verde

## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados usuarios de AgroFórum.pe: 
Tengo para ofrecer Café de Altura Arábica Hoja Verde para el mercado local y para los mercados internacionales. Los interesados pueden contactarse conmigo para coordinar el envío de muestras, en caso deseen una cotización.   *-Cáfé Tostado Molido* (_Coffee Toasted & Ground_) *-Café Tostado en Grano* (_Coffee Granules Roasted_)  *¡PRODUCTO AAA, ORGÁNICO, FAIR TRADE, GOURMET!*  
*100% Natural, 0% Acidez *  
Consuma Café de Altura Arábica Hoja Verde; 100% natural, sin edulcorantes y preservantes. Su sistema digestivo no sufrirá acidez, disfrutando de un exquisito café cuantas veces quiera.Temas similares: El Vacuno Criollo Peruano de Montaña y el Mal de Altura Chocolate Negro Gourmet Hoja Verde Crónica: El café que la hoja de coca no pudo vencer Venta de frejol canario verde y alberja verde cosecha  entre el 15 y 25 de dieciembre hoja de oregano para exportacion

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Tuve la oportunidad de probarlo y es increíble. Pruebenlo.  pergolas

 Hola lbsilvina: 
Me llamó la atención tu respuesta y quería preguntarte dónde lo probaste. Qué bueno saber que te gustó, porque estoy en trámites para poder comercializarlo aquí en el Perú. Además, éste anuncio también tiene la intención de buscar interesados en los mercados internacionales, ya que como sabemos, el café es un producto gourmet muy demandado en el mundo entero y podría exportarlo directamente desde aquí, o como intermediario enviándolo desde el Ecuador. 
Te comento que el contacto lo conseguí cuando me acerqué a un stand de la feria EXPOALIMENTARIA 2010 pensando que se trataba de un producto peruano bien presentado, pero resultó que se trataba de una empresa ecuatoriana tratando de introducir su chocolate negro gourmet y su café a nuestro país, por todo el tema del boom gastronómico que vivimos actualmente. 
Lamentablemente, no soy consumidor de café y ni siquiera lo he probado aún (aunque tengo las muestras), pero la verdad es que el aroma que se percibe de los empaques es bastante agradable, así que seguramente se trata de un producto gourmet que espero tenga demanda aquí y en otros países. 
Ya le pondré un poco más de fuerza a este tema cuando haya terminado el trámite del registro sanitario, para poder comercializarlo aquí a través de mi empresa. 
Saludos

----------

